# Sequenzdiagramm....wie  :(



## stephandziurla (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo.
Ich habe mal folgende Frage, ich muss zu einem Quellcode ein Sequenzdiagramm entwerfen und habe keine Ahnung wie. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Der Held (17. Dezember 2005)

Wo liegt das Problem? 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequenzdiagramm
http://ivs.cs.uni-magdeburg.de/~dumke/UML/20.htm


----------



## stephandziurla (17. Dezember 2005)

Ja...hm, entschuldige die etwas wirre Fragestellung   
Ich habe Probleme damit, den Quellcode in ein Sequenzdiagramm umzuwandeln. Selbstverständlich habe ich mir die von dir genannten Links durchgelesen, bin mir aber total unsicher, ..... was sozusagen wo hinkommt (innerhalb des Diagramms).


----------



## Der Held (18. Dezember 2005)

Das kommt auf den Zweck an. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist jede Zeile Code auch im Sequenzdiagramm darzustellen, da das sehr leicht unuebersichtlich wird. Sinnvoller ist es da mehrere Diagramme zu machen, die jeweils einen bestimmten Anwendungsfall beschrieben. So ist es z.B. nicht notwendig eine Typ-Ueberpruefung ins Diagramm aufzunehmen, wenn sie fuer den Anwendungsfall (oder dein Verstaendnis dessen) nicht notwendig ist.

In die Spalten des Diagramms kommen die Objekte um die es sich in deiner Betrachtung dreht. Nimm die auf,  die du brauchst. Wenn ein Objekt instanziiert wird stellst du das dar, genauso wie andere wichtige Interaktionen.

Hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## stephandziurla (18. Dezember 2005)

Der Held hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das kommt auf den Zweck an. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist jede Zeile Code auch im Sequenzdiagramm darzustellen, da das sehr leicht unuebersichtlich wird. Sinnvoller ist es da mehrere Diagramme zu machen, die jeweils einen bestimmten Anwendungsfall beschrieben. So ist es z.B. nicht notwendig eine Typ-Ueberpruefung ins Diagramm aufzunehmen, wenn sie fuer den Anwendungsfall (oder dein Verstaendnis dessen) nicht notwendig ist.
> 
> In die Spalten des Diagramms kommen die Objekte um die es sich in deiner Betrachtung dreht. Nimm die auf, die du brauchst. Wenn ein Objekt instanziiert wird stellst du das dar, genauso wie andere wichtige Interaktionen.



Hm, es ist schwer zu sagen, ob das mir weiterhilft. Also um mal auf deine Frage zu antworten, das Sequenzdiagramm soll aus dem Grund erstellt werden, damit es die Kommunikation "zwischen den Schichten" charakterisiert. Ich denke da (weil es sich um ein Programm handelt, welches mit einer DB-Anbindung arbeitet) an die Kommunikation zwischen OOP und Datenhaltungsschicht. Zu dieser Stelle kann ich quellcodetechnisch lediglich sagen, dass die Daten, welche in einem Formular eingegeben werden, kurz zwischengespeichert werden, bevor ein Datensatz in der DB angelegt wird und die entsprechenden Daten dann dort abgespeichert werden. Klingt vielleicht komisch, oder doch nicht?! 
Auf jeden Fall steh ich da wahnsinnig auf dem Schlauch was diese Umsetzung in ein Sequenzdiagramm anbelangt. Gern kann ich auch mal Ausschnitte aus dem Quellcode liefern, wenn es denn wichtig wäre. 

Bin echt auf eure Hilfe angewiesen,
vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## junior0007 (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Es gibt auch eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit. Du lässt generieren   
Ohne Dafür Werbung zu machen kann z.B. Borland Together Architekt aus vorhandenem Code Sequenzdiagramme erzeugen. Ist leider nicht gerade billig...

Gruß
Junior0007


----------

